# 2022 back for another year.



## longtimegrower (Jun 28, 2022)

Good morning. I was busy for a while but every things planted now.


----------



## pute (Jun 28, 2022)

Purdy, welcome back LTG.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jun 28, 2022)

Nice garden, everything’s coming up Rosie looks like


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 28, 2022)

Top three are may 22. Last time I was there. Middle three may 26. Bottom 4 are june 10th. 18 days ago.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jun 28, 2022)

Yea good so far. Getting enough rain. Ill try to keep everyone updated. I haven t been to one spot in over a month and the rest 18 days


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jun 28, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> Top three are may 22. Last time I was there. Middle three may 26. Bottom 4 are june 10th. 18 days ago. View attachment 301464


Looks like the cannabis is winning the race to the sun with the other weeds. Nice looking plants.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looks like the cannabis is winning the race to the sun with the other weeds. Nice looking plants.


Thanks


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 2, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Looks like the cannabis is winning the race to the sun with the other weeds. Nice looking plants.[/QUO it seems like i have problems half the time. I guess thats why im never asked to moderate the page. Ill duplicate something and I can't find the remove post. I know i can't remove posts from other people  but im pretty sure I can remove mine. A secretary im not. Im much better at growing weed than spelling words.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 2, 2022)

A list of what I have  planted. 
Satori
Beyond the Brain
Speed Queen
Kalichakra 
Flash Berry
Fast and Glorious
Mandela #1
Ganesh Berry
CBD Kush x Mandala #1
Safari Mix
Auto Bubblegum Fem Bulk Seed Bank
Ketama World of Seeds
White Widow Fem Bulk Seed Bank
AUTO Gelato Samba Fem Bulk Seed Bank
Auto Og kush Fem Spanish seeds.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 2, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> A list of what I have  planted.
> Satori
> Beyond the Brain
> Speed Queen
> ...


Wow that a lot of plants LTG


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 2, 2022)

I should have some new pictures next week but im staying out of the garden until after the 4th weekend. There's a lot more cars and people hiking during this week. Ill limit my chances of running into someone. Here's a few picks of the starts and of the plants 2 years ago.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 2, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> A list of what I have  planted.
> Satori
> Beyond the Brain
> Speed Queen
> ...


Pulling up a chair. Impressive list. My hands hurt in sympathy for you at harvest/trimming time.

I am doing a guerrila grow for the first time. I am hoping to only visit the plants every couple or few weeks(between the biting insects, blood sucking(and infectious) ticks and poison ivy, I want to minimize my exposure). In your experience, is that doable?


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 2, 2022)

The two plants in the pots came out of the tray with the 8 plants all together. They had only been transplanted five minutes and after years you get good at transplanting plants so that they don't stress and need a day to recover. Just an observation. Have a happy forth.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 2, 2022)

Pulling up a chair bro.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 10, 2022)

I just got out of the woods. Ill upload picks when I get home. They loved the heat and humidity. Stretch about to start. Also it asks me  to allow notification.  Not allowed. Can someone help with that?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 10, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> I just got out of the woods. Ill upload picks when I get home. They loved the heat and humidity. Stretch about to start. Also it asks me  to allow notification.  Not allowed. Can someone help with that?


Notifications should be in your Preferences. If you click on your screen name you should see Preferences. Down at the bottom there are a number of Notification options. All mine are check marked.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 10, 2022)

_Plants are really doing well. Only getting 15 to 20% males. _


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 10, 2022)

Looking good love seeing other nature grow..... I'd be supercroping hard right now and do some bending and topping while still have the veg time flowering is approaching soon


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 11, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.






Kindbud said:


> Looking good love seeing other nature grow..... I'd be supercroping hard right now and do some bending and topping while still have the veg time flowering is approaching soon


Good idea and I had even been thinking about that. I had to come in a different way because they were cutting a large field  and I always try to be stealth leaving the road. I ended up having to come further and through an area I never come. It was bad thick and I got really hot so it took longer and after checking males I forgot all about lst.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 11, 2022)

Guys I live in an area that says we don't


 have local bears but some black bears could migrate through between states. I found a big pile of scat in the grow area. I thought it was human but half was breaking down and it had thousands of strawberry seeds  the small wild berry's are ripe.one in this picture. I can't think of another animal but if it was deer it looked different than any deer **** IV e seen.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 11, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> Guys I live in an area that says we don'tView attachment 302679
> have local bears but some black bears could migrate through between states. I found a big pile of scat in the grow area. I thought it was human but half was breaking down and it had thousands of strawberry seeds  the small wild berry's are ripe.one in this picture. I can't think of another animal but if it was deer it looked different than any deer **** IV e seen.


Where I live, we aren’t supposed to have bobcats but my neighbors trail cam begs to differ. The city of Worcester is less than a mile from my house and we have bears(thieving bassturds that stole my bird feeder yesterday-grrr), fox, coyote, deer, fisher cat, etc. Animals are forced from their home territory with so much new home construction these days, you are more likely to see new animals in existing neighborhoods.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 11, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> Guys I live in an area that says we don'tView attachment 302679
> have local bears but some black bears could migrate through between states. I found a big pile of scat in the grow area. I thought it was human but half was breaking down and it had thousands of strawberry seeds  the small wild berry's are ripe.one in this picture. I can't think of another animal but if it was deer it looked different than any deer **** IV e seen.


Ran across the same thing last week. Coons. Coons are like bears; they'll eat anything.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Where I live, we aren’t supposed to have bobcats but my neighbors trail cam begs to differ. The city of Worcester is less than a mile from my house and we have bears(thieving bassturds that stole my bird feeder yesterday-grrr), fox, coyote, deer, fisher cat, etc. Animals are forced from their home territory with so much new home construction these days, you are more likely to see new animals in existing neighborhoods.


I can see areas that don't have some animals but for them to say we dont have bobcats but we have bears. Maybe there aren't many and its hard to see one but if you have bears ID bet money you have bobcats.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 12, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Pulling up a chair. Impressive list. My hands hurt in sympathy for you at harvest/trimming time.
> 
> I am doing a guerrila grow for the first time. I am hoping to only visit the plants every couple or few weeks(between the biting insects, blood sucking(and infectious) ticks and poison ivy, I want to minimize my exposure). In your experience, is that doable?


The main thing is get you work done early when its still cool  less bugs and you can still walk where its not so thick. By the time you get your plants going good your trips can cut back to one a month.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 12, 2022)

Plants went from knee high to 7 foot in 30 days. Two to three inches every 24 hours.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 12, 2022)

What a beautiful marijuana forest you have.  Keep up the good work, looks like you will be smoking good this year


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 12, 2022)

bigbudsbruddah said:


> What a beautiful marijuana forest you have.  Keep up the good work, looks like you will be smoking good this year


Thanks triple B


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 12, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




Ok guys I just checked My










Your browser is not able to display this video.





 other grow  I had 17 plants with 5 males 12 females. That's pretty good. None of the five big plants were 


male.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 15, 2022)

Good morning MP friends. I was looking over some old pictures from the last two years. My plants now are bigger before stretch than they got two years ago.looks like I still have 3.5 weeks of growing before budding starts. They sure do look good. These pictures show plants from two years ago before and after stretch that is just starting.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 15, 2022)

Just got over an inch of rain today.


----------



## kevinn (Jul 15, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Where I live, we aren’t supposed to have bobcats but my neighbors trail cam begs to differ. The city of Worcester is less than a mile from my house and we have bears(thieving bassturds that stole my bird feeder yesterday-grrr), fox, coyote, deer, fisher cat, etc. Animals are forced from their home territory with so much new home construction these days, you are more likely to see new animals in existing neighborhoods.


Oldfogey
I went to Worcester Tech (1970-74).  Wasn't much of a city then.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jul 15, 2022)

kevinn said:


> Oldfogey
> I went to Worcester Tech (1970-74).  Wasn't much of a city then.


My father-in-law went there as well. Maybe around that same time. It wasn’t bad when I moved into the area around 1986 but there is a homeless problem now down around the pot shops. Glad I don’t need to shop…


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> Good morning MP friends. I was looking over some old pictures from the last two years. My plants now are bigger before stretch than they got two years ago.looks like I still have 3.5 weeks of growing before budding starts. They sure do look good. These pictures show plants from two years ago before and after stretch that is just starting.  View attachment 303033
> View attachment 303034
> View attachment 303036
> View attachment 303035


Better watch out and not hurt anyone's feelings because you say hey I don't need a pH meter to grow and you know flushing when you use chemical ferts is smart ohhh no no need to flush just get nute lockout and then us outdoor illegal growers that don't need 1000s of dollars in equipment meters fertilizer etc to grow you know we don't grow good bud inferior and bug-ridden I don't remember when the last time I actually had a bug problem to be honest that fcker rubbed me the wrong way I'm ready to make him regret running his mouth just will say that shit behind a keyboard and not in reality tho


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2022)

Who and what are you talking about? And please use some periods. I was getting lost.


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Better watch out and not hurt anyone's feelings because you say hey I don't need a pH meter to grow and you know flushing when you use chemical ferts is smart ohhh no no need to flush just get nute lockout and then us outdoor illegal growers that don't need 1000s of dollars in equipment meters fertilizer etc to grow you know we don't grow good bud inferior and bug-ridden I don't remember when the last time I actually had a bug problem to be honest that fcker rubbed me the wrong way I'm ready to make him regret running his mouth just will say that shit behind a keyboard and not in reality tho


A bit out of character for this place. I for one gave advise that there is no need to flush and outdoor plant.  So your gonna kick my azz?  And it is true that many experienced growers don't need things like PH Pens and other toys that a less experienced grower does.  

Don't know who you are mad at and frankly don't care.  If you have a problem with another on here simply put them on Ignore.  But, threatening a member on here is NOT Tolerated.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

Oh the fucklng periods really are we well nevermind I'll just shut up. I'll have mods jumping into the argument on the keyboard warriors side and get banned from the site over someone thinking there opinion are the right way. There's multiple ways to do things and accomplish the same goal. You know I don't care about anything he said prior but calling my bud inferior and saying you know I've only grown the amount of plants that I could count on my fingers GTFO. I mean just because I'm secretive and don't want to share everything that means I'm a fraud. LMAO Don't know nothing never grown more than a handful of plants GTFO I gotta get off here. I've been called alot of names but a bad grower never. Oh I got 2 brothers 1 in Colorado and 1 up in Massachusetts I guess they don't exist and they don't grow just because they don't post all their shlt on the internet come on now. Peace I'm out of here no reason for this shlt it's called respect I've never said anything like that to another member especially 1 that has a 2006 join date


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

@pute This has nothing to do with you It was GMO I have a thing called respect for members and would never call someone a fraud and there buds inferior nope I've won bud pic of the month back in the day but those were inferior too I bet smh peace I'm taking a vacation from here


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Better watch out and not hurt anyone's feelings because you say hey I don't need a pH meter to grow and you know flushing when you use chemical ferts is smart ohhh no no need to flush just get nute lockout and then us outdoor illegal growers that don't need 1000s of dollars in equipment meters fertilizer etc to grow you know we don't grow good bud inferior and bug-ridden I don't remember when the last time I actually had a bug problem to be honest that fcker rubbed me the wrong way I'm ready to make him regret running his mouth just will say that shit behind a keyboard and not in reality tho





pute said:


> A bit out of character for this place. I for one gave advise that there is no need to flush and outdoor plant.  So your gonna kick my azz?  And it is true that many experienced growers don't need things like PH Pens and other toys that a less experienced grower does.
> 
> Don't know who you are mad at and frankly don't care.  If you have a problem with another on here simply put them on Ignore.  But, threatening a member on here is NOT Tolerated.


Well some people don't have respect


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 21, 2022)

Go check out the what did you accomplish today thread then maybe your realize why I'm pissed


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2022)

Ok, be right back


----------



## pute (Jul 21, 2022)

Ok, I did my thing over there now take my advise......


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 24, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> View attachment 302806
> View attachment 302804
> 
> View attachment 302805
> ...


Speed queen
 I love those big stalks on the speed queen variety. There not going to be huge plants but they should make a huge main bud.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 24, 2022)

pute said:


> Ok, I did my thing over there now take my advise......


I went over to what did you do today to see and I missed the comments as they had already been removed. Im glad its taken care of.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 24, 2022)

I got 2 inches of rain.over the last 2 mornings. And another 1.5 inches a week ago. I think we are half way through stretch. Im guessing 2 more weeks and most will start budding. The fun time is ahead. Every time I go from now on ill be covered  in what I  call beggar lice. Its nettle seeds im pretty sure.  Some of my clothes I pick clean. Some i just tossed a sweater or two because they were covered. Soon as a go back ill post  new pictures. Have a blessed Sunday.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 24, 2022)

Nice grow brother.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 24, 2022)

Looking good lmk next time you go check on them..... I've got 1 that's been preflowering for about a week 10 days idk why it started early? I usually don't see pre-flowering until August this year's been a little weird Idk


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 25, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Looking good lmk next time you go check on them..... I've got 1 that's been preflowering for about a week 10 days idk why it started early? I usually don't see pre-flowering until August this year's been a little weird Idk


I have a couple that the light messed up because they are really early flowers anyway. They started flowering soon as I moved  them out side. Mandalay said be careful with those that they could flower if the days were still to short and once they did its hard to get them to vedge again. They have sat there half budded for three months. But they never tried to vedge again.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 25, 2022)

My four plants also started blooming shortly after I put them out. They have continued to build buds while also stretching. Some have re-vegged somewhat but nothing out of control yet. I think it’s about time for them now to start flowering naturally so I’m hoping they have caught up with they outside light cycle or at least will very soon and continue to build buds like they have been. I have some 24” small colas already and they continue to get taller with little buds all the way up.  I think next year I will start my outside plants a little later but am hopeful with this years harvest still.


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 25, 2022)

This plant has been outside for months in the same spot tho


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 28, 2022)

I should have some update pics next week sometime. I had a couple autos from bulk seed back. Made about half an oz. Its much better than I thought it would be. Smells good and its a real good body stone. Not lazy but relaxed and quiet. In your own little world for an hour.


----------



## longtimegrower (Jul 28, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> I should have some update pics next week sometime. I had a couple autos from bulk seed back. Made about half an oz. Its much better than I thought it would be. Smells good and its a real good body stone. Not lazy but relaxed and quiet. In your own little world for an hour.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Jul 28, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> This plant has been outside for months in the same spot tho


Maybe she’s just getting a head start


----------



## Kindbud (Jul 28, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Maybe she’s just getting a head start


Yeah that's what I was thinking


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 10, 2022)

Plants have really  grown. Some 9 feet.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 10, 2022)

I uploaded  new plant pictures. It takes a?while because mine loads slow.  I clicked post.   But it lost all the pictures. I wish something would work for me.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 10, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> I uploaded  new plant pictures. It takes a?while because mine loads slow.  I clicked post.   But it lost all the pictures. I wish something would work for me.


It showed back up.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 10, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> I uploaded  new plant pictures. It takes a?while because mine loads slow.  I clicked post.   But it lost all the pictures. I wish something would work for me.


The pics are great. Is that a hornet nest in the tree?


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 10, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> The pics are great. Is that a hornet nest in the tree?


Yes the hornets were working. They gather caterpillar to feed the young I think. They are almost in the patch. My guards.  Im not  scared of them I worked 1000 be hives in my early years for 15 years. We moved pollination hives. At night. Hot. I got stung around 500 times that night so I just let them be. Enjoy them.  Plants are just starting to bud. From September end to first of November. If will be busy.


----------



## stain (Aug 11, 2022)

AWW the good old days growing in the wild... Tough to do but when it came harvest time. All smiles while picking off the ticks.  Now I just need to kick the chickens out of the way. lol Not as exciting as it once was. 

I too have a few that started flowering at the end of july. All the other years always started in late augest. Just the ones that have C99 and northern lights in them. All the rest are stretching.

All I can say is let them grow as long as you can and it will be a good harvest....

puffpuffpass


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)

Yep. I'm growing outside and my two I95s are starting to flower.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 12, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Yep. I'm growing outside and my two I95s are starting to flower.


I95 cool name are they from the east coast?


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2022)

GMO clones


I-95 is a rare evenly balanced hybrid strain (50% indica/50% sativa) created through a powerful cross of the infamous Triangle Kush X (Legend OG X Stardawg IX2). With a THC level that easily tops 19-20% on average and a multitude of long-lasting effects, I-95 is the perfect choice for any balanced hybrid lover. The I-95 high rolls in with a creeping effect, sneaking up behind the eyes before launching you into a state of happy focus. Your mind will clear itself while you feel an influx in creative energy and motivation, making this bud perfect for when you need a little help to get going on a project or two. A relaxing physical state will remain throughout the duration of the high, keeping you completely at ease without weighing you down in the slightest. With these heavy effects and its high THC level, I-95 is often chosen to treat conditions such as depression, chronic pain, loss of appetite, and chronic stress. This bud has a sour pungent diesel flavor that will leave you coughing after just one toke. The stench can fill a room as soon as you open the nug jug with heavy smells of diesel and pungent earth. I-95 buds have dense light green nugs with long thin dark amber hairs and a coating of super thick frosty tiny white crystal trichomes.-


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 14, 2022)

stain said:


> AWW the good old days growing in the wild... Tough to do but when it came harvest time. All smiles while picking off the ticks.  Now I just need to kick the chickens out of the way. lol Not as exciting as it once was.
> 
> I too have a few that started flowering at the end of july. All the other years always started in late augest. Just the ones that have C99 and northern lights in them. All the rest are stretching.
> 
> ...


The pictures still don't show the size.  It was 31 days between trips. But when i got there I went holy c rap they grew. IV e gotten good rains all year. Enough dry time for the roots to really spread out. And plenty water to keep them growing. Every time I thought I needed a rain it rained. Good deal.  Yea I have a couple ready end of September most ready mid October and a couple late ones ready November 1st.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 14, 2022)

Yea @longtimegrower I just got done carrying 25 gallons of water threw the woods then thicket full of brush and briars to my plants. But hopefully I won't have to be a water mule for another 10 days if Mr weatherman is even 70% right. But end of the week I'll carry 4 gal of hot nutrient cocktail pushing phosphorus for flower formation. I find even if the rains keepin them watered good then just a half gal of nutrients on top goes a long long way to pack on bud sites in the beginning of flowering


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 23, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> Yea @longtimegrower I just got done carrying 25 gallons of water threw the woods then thicket full of brush and briars to my plants. But hopefully I won't have to be a water mule for another 10 days if Mr weatherman is even 70% right. But end of the week I'll carry 4 gal of hot nutrient cocktail pushing phosphorus for flower formation. I find even if the rains keepin them watered good then just a half gal of nutrients on top goes a long long way to pack on bud sites in the beginning of floweringView attachment 306129



























all budding now.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Lost your glasses A?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 23, 2022)

That’s some nice trees you got there, now where did I leave my glasses….


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 23, 2022)

I fed them either one or twice and it was really light. Just a punch. I found this spot in early spring three years ago. And I new the ground was just a big compost pile. IV e planted in other places but none do the same as this one. The next time I go its show time .


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 23, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Lost your glasses A?


I just hung the glasses for scale.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2022)

Yeah I know. Looking good My friend.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 23, 2022)

Impressive. They blend in well.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 25, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Impressive. They blend in well.


Yes they do. I d ont notice them that easy and I know they are there. When i go im trying to spot them but its not easy.


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 27, 2022)

@longtimegrower Hey was looking at your pics next time you go back check this plant. I'd pull that leaf and any around it that look similar. It looks like leaf spot problem.... I had issues with it 3-4 weeks ago had to thin out the bigger fan leaves and any with brown spots and spray with multiple fungicide baking soda peroxide etc suckkked


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Aug 27, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> @longtimegrower Hey was looking at your pics next time you go back check this plant. I'd pull that leaf and any around it that look similar. It looks like leaf spot problem.... I had issues with it 3-4 weeks ago had to thin out the bigger fan leaves and any with brown spots and spray with multiple fungicide baking soda peroxide etc suckkked
> 
> View attachment 307282


Also while you are there look at those green leaves for white spots. I’m just a freak about white spots but spinosad helps them when caught early.  Nice plant btw


----------



## bigsur51 (Aug 27, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> View attachment 306831
> View attachment 306832
> View attachment 306833
> View attachment 306834
> ...






nice gorilla grow

i would not worry to much about one yellow leave

but yeah , that Bt Spinosad is an outdoor growers friend


----------



## Kindbud (Aug 27, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> nice gorilla grow
> 
> i would not worry to much about one yellow leave
> 
> but yeah , that Bt Spinosad is an outdoor growers friend


I wouldn't worry about 1 yellow leaf either but that's not just a yellow old leaf it looks like the beginning of that Sephora leaf spot B$ that I had to spray fungicide and pull half the plants leaves to get it to slow...


----------



## sharonp (Aug 30, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> View attachment 306831
> View attachment 306832
> View attachment 306833
> View attachment 306834
> ...


That is some jungle you have going there, Very nice!


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 31, 2022)

Kindbud said:


> @longtimegrower Hey was looking at your pics next time you go back check this plant. I'd pull that leaf and any around it that look similar. It looks like leaf spot problem.... I had issues with it 3-4 weeks ago had to thin out the bigger fan leaves and any with brown spots and spray with multiple fungicide baking soda peroxide etc suckkked





Kindbud said:


> @longtimegrower Hey was looking at your pics next time you go back check this plant. I'd pull that leaf and any around it that look similar. It looks like leaf spot problem.... I had issues with it 3-4 weeks ago had to thin out the bigger fan leaves and any with brown spots and spray with multiple fungicide baking soda peroxide etc suckkked
> 
> View attachment 307282


Ill see how it looks when i go back. Overall looks pretty healthy. I did almost nothing. Planted seeds. Set out the plants and  I bet I didnt use 1/4 cup of time release organic fertilizer on all of them. They breed there plants with the med patient in mind. Some people can't care for plants because there just not able. But if you have plants that fight of bugs disease that only require good soil to grow and can almost be planted then harvested they make it really patient friendly.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 31, 2022)

*new pictures























*


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 31, 2022)

Beautiful looking plants. The foxtailing on the first pic is very interesting.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 31, 2022)

S











oldfogey8 said:


> Beautiful looking plants. The foxtailing on the first pic is very interesting.


Thanks.  We seemed to get rain just right. Two weeks was about the longest we went then get 1 inch or 1.5 inches. Got a lot of rain.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 19, 2022)

Im at 41° is anyone in that area . im curious how closer to finish you are. Im thinking I will have a couple close to ready . next week.  I haven t been in a month. Ill post updated in a few days.  .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 19, 2022)

I am at 42 deg. My plants are only 4-5 weeks into flower. I am thinking mid October for harvest…


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Sep 20, 2022)

Looking nice brother! Gonna have yourself a nice harvest it looks like


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 3, 2022)

Cool. Do you have problems with bugs?


----------



## RosterMan (Oct 3, 2022)

Nice Job How tall are they?


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 3, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> Cool. Do you have problems with bugs?


Some kinds do much more than others . when they got close yo harvest the plants budded and you ca nt tell they had any bug problems.  Honestly all I did was plant and pull the weeds back  three times. You can see they are growing among. the weeds.  If you are looking for a plant that has no problem with insects  let  me know.  Ill recommend one. .


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 3, 2022)

Nice fruiting trees, long. How much longer before harvest? In Massachusetts, I am a good 2 weeks away from harvest. Hoping for some sun and warmer temps here…


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 3, 2022)

RosterMan said:


> Nice Job How tall are they?


Most are 7 to 9 feet the tall one is 11 maybe more.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 3, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> Nice fruiting trees, long. How much longer before harvest? In Massachusetts, I am a good 2 weeks away from harvest. Hoping for some sun and warmer temps here…


I m checking them this week  should be busy next two weeks.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 3, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> I m checking them this week  should be busy next two weeks.


They are forecasting 55° to 75° days with a couple nights 37°  no rain for 15 days.  Just low humidity nice weather. If I could pick harvest weather this is it. Ull post some finish picks. This is where most threads go silent and post again about February saying weed was good.  Ill keep you updated.


----------



## bigsur51 (Oct 3, 2022)

thewatcher20132013 said:


> I'm close to harvest as well



me too


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 3, 2022)

Dang ltg you got some pretty ladies. Looks like you will be smoking good this year.


----------



## longtimegrower (Nov 26, 2022)

Thanks guys for a great year. I did all of that with public transportation. 2 trains then a bus . 2 hours one way. So about 4 hours total. I took me several  trips to get it out.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 26, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> Thanks guys for a great year. I did all of that with public transportation. 2 trains then a bus . 2 hours one way. So about 4 hours total. I took me several  trips to get it out.  View attachment 313955
> View attachment 313956
> View attachment 313957
> View attachment 313958
> ...


That is dedication. Nice looking harvest.


----------



## longtimegrower (Nov 26, 2022)

Thanks guys.


----------



## longtimegrower (Nov 26, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> That is dedication. Nice looking harvest.


I end up giving it to friends.  I only smoke a few times a year.  I think I just like the joy of knowing there is one thing I can do pretty well. We only have so many years to grow B4 its time to pass the torch. I have a few more in me with Gods grace ill see y all when the days grow longer. . peace friends.


----------



## T_Dub (Nov 26, 2022)

That was a great thread @longtimegrower !  Congratulations on a beautiful harvest.  Happy Holidays to you.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2022)

Awesome job my friend. Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sharonp (Nov 26, 2022)

longtimegrower said:


> I end up giving it to friends.  I only smoke a few times a year.  I think I just like the joy of knowing there is one thing I can do pretty well. We only have so many years to grow B4 its time to pass the torch. I have a few more in me with Gods grace ill see y all when the days grow longer. . peace friends.


I give some of mine away for gifts like Christmas and birthday presents.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Nov 26, 2022)

That’s one heck of a harvest. Awesome and congratulation. Enjoy the holidaze. They should be good around your place


----------



## bigsur51 (Nov 26, 2022)

great job on a gorilla grow!

congratulations!

someone is going to enjoy the Holidays!




gorilla grow done proper


----------

